# Break them Out



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Has anyone been flyfishing with all this wind. I have not been able to get my fly rod out much at all this season. If anyone is catching anyfish on a flyrod please post it here. I think that a slow streamer may produce. Also i have been watching the flat in the freeport area the only places that look good right now is the rivers any luck over there. thanks. and good luck.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Canal behind the house at night in the underwater lights for reds. Small flies that match the size of the menhaden in the canals right now. Small crab patterns would probably work too but I only have one left.

I like using my 7'6" 3wt I built for rainbow trout streams. A slot red on the 3wt and a 4lb tippet is a real battle. If rainbows fought that hard, I'd take my 6wt to Missouri...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

well the only flyfishing i can talk about is the bass at the country club water hazards. 9 ft. 8 wt. and they don't stand a chance. i am really looking forward to the wheather changing so i can get on the wadefishing again. randall


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

how about this wind, i was going to go after them sat morning in christmas bay , got blown off, could not find any relief. yeah, bass masters is the only fish to catch right now.


----------

